# PCB Color on Video Cards



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

I've noticed several people say they would like to have a different color PCB or cooler on their video card in several different forums.  I have brought the idea up with Palit but there are several valid concerns with doing this.


Is there enough interest in this i.e. will people buy them?
If we make a blue or yellow or whatever PCB are there other products that could be used to continue the theme throughout the case?
What other color(s) should be offered?

So I would like to have as many people as possible post their thoughts on this subject.  It doesn't matter to me if you want different colors or if you don't- I really am trying to figure out what everyone would like.  Please address all three of the above concerns in your post.

Just to make things interesting (w1zzard said this was ok) I'll offer an 8800GT 1GB as a prize.  As soon as we have 200 unique responses we'll draw a winner randomly.  There is one caveat though; I only cover the US and Canada.  So if you live outside of those areas I won't be able to send you a card.  If the winner is outside the US or Canada we will have to pick another one.  I know that sucks but I just can't run a contest outside of my territory.

Wherever you are from I still welcome your input.  This thread will be referenced in my presentation to the big dogs at Palit and all of this input will have a direct and important impact on what we choose to do.  It is ok to post that you like something someone else has already posted.  Think of this as a vote.  If 50 people want yellow, that tells us something.


----------



## mrw1986 (Mar 27, 2008)

I'd like either Orange or Black. Palit_Guy, maybe you remember me. I argued that I liked EVGA and always support them. If you can make Orange or Black happen at a competitive price you have a new customer! Also quick question, if I have to RMA one of your cards, is it within the US or int'l?


----------



## Psychoholic (Mar 27, 2008)

I am probably in the minority here, but i've always liked ati's red pcb


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 27, 2008)

I want a 3870 with black PCB.  Or anything in the ATi flavor with white PCB would be especially unique, like the few and far between Sapphire Pure Innovation boards:







Then slap a nice ATi logo on the back of the card, too.

And put some UV reactive stuff on it!  Like the cooler and the HIS IceQ3 seires!


----------



## Hawk1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I think people would have an interest in keeping the theme with their Motherboard color. If they have a lower end ASUS and maybe with the Ballistix Yellow heatspreaders, they would would probably have interest in a yellow PCB for the video to match. However, I think this may fragment the market to the point where it may not be cost effective. Not everyone has a case window and/or will care what color the PCB is, as long as the card performs. Also, some of your mid-high end cards have covers over them where you can barely see the PCB color anyway. 

Its a good idea, and I'd personally go for a Black PCB, but you should definitely look at your current sales and estimate what additional sales would result vs the cost of offering different colors (but I guess this thread is the first step to determining that).


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

I believe Palit can do whatever it wants with the color of the PCB. No matter what color they choose its fine with me. I don't care if my computer is "pretty". I am for performance.  *Pick a neutral color like Black that matches everything and the color enthusiasts will be pleased.*

The way I pick out a graphics card is by:

1.GPU
2.Cost relative to other cards that are the same. For example: 8800gt 512mb w/reference cooler versus another 8800gt 512mb w/reference cooler etc.
*The heatsink is factored into the price I am willing to pay. If the heatsink is good and I know that makes it so I don't have to buy one myself as aftermarket. I factor that into the price.*

*PS. Its nice to see a graphics card company care about what their customers think and feel. 
It shows you and your company care about us. Thank you.*


----------



## will (Mar 27, 2008)

IMO black PCBs always look the best, other colours always look cheap in comparison. Although, red PCBs can also look good on graphics cards.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I'd like either Orange or Black. Palit_Guy, maybe you remember me. I argued that I liked EVGA and always support them. If you can make Orange or Black happen at a competitive price you have a new customer! Also quick question, if I have to RMA one of your cards, is it within the US or int'l?



RMAs originating in the US and Canada all go to our RMA lab in Indiana.  We're working on a Canadian facility for the folks in Canada.


----------



## overclocker (Mar 27, 2008)

I would like a black PCB


----------



## Hawk1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> RMAs originating in the US and Canada all go to our RMA lab in Indiana.  We're working on a Canadian facility for the folks in Canada.



Yay, that would help


----------



## Darknova (Mar 27, 2008)

Electric Blue or Black make good PCB colours, as well as Red.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 27, 2008)

I am really glad you asked this

the Palit 8800GT is yellow right, then the pcb should be a yellowish orange, that might look pretty nice seeing as the cooler is would be the same color as well, It would make it stand out

I would say to pick a color that would just make the card stand out and look cool at the same time, like a blackish blue color or yellow

black is also a nice color, but I remember I bought my old 5900 because it had a really nice red pcb that other nvida cards didn't have at the time, it was a point of view I think.

I bought my old XFX 7950GT because it had a really nice black PCB and black and chromed cooler to match, it was a beautiful card.
remember this




mine had the LED on the bar though
and that bar also makes the card look alot cooler, and makes it harder to break


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

I have never seen a white PCB on a video card. I would love to see that.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> Its a good idea, and I'd personally go for a Black PCB, but you should definitely look at your current sales and estimate what additional sales would result vs the cost of offering different colors (but I guess this thread is the first step to determining that).



That is exactly right.  What I'm trying to gain from this thread is a demonstration of available market.  The second objective is to find out what colors to use.  I have to say I'm surprised at the number of people who would like to see a yellow PCB.  I totally didn't see that coming.

From there we go into deciding how many to make and where to place them.

That's a very good point about fragmentation.  I don't see us ever producing large quantities of these and I think the largest percentage of people don't really care one way or the other.  Any special color cards would carry a small price premium of a few dollars because they would cost more to make.  

There isn't any additional cost in the board really, but you have to change the box, change the UPC, change the SKU and a bunch of other behind the scenes crap.  Net profit on the board stays the same so this isn't specifically a way to make extra money.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 27, 2008)

But it is a way to gain marketshare. I think you would help your company become more dominant that way. The game server idea was genius too. Who thought up that?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 27, 2008)

I would love to see black PCBs...  I have seen some, but not enough.


----------



## Black Light (Mar 27, 2008)

Black PCB FTW


----------



## Palit_Guy (Mar 27, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> But it is a way to gain marketshare. I think you would help your company become more dominant that way. The game server idea was genius too. Who thought up that?



There is a difference between marketshare and mindshare.  People may love it that I post in here and it's definitely helping to get the word out about Palit.  That's mindshare.  People actually BUYING a video card is marketshare.

So whether someone buys a purple card or a green card doesn't matter.  They were going to buy a card either way.  If they buy a Palit purple card instead of an XXXXX green card and it was the color that changed their mind, that's market share.

Any cards like this we produce would always be in small quantities compared to the rest of the cards because the TAM (total available market) for colored cards is small.  At least for now.  But who knows, right?  We launched a 1GB 8800GT and five months later everyone is building them.


Oh ya, I'm not sure who came up with that originally.  I think it was one of the guys from www.teampalit.com


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 27, 2008)

Red, black, purple anything apart from green, its the reason i bought the palit 7900gs it has a red pcb, god i hate green.

Cheers
Gam


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 27, 2008)

Personally here's how I decide on what VGA to buy:

1) Price/Performance Ratio
2) Appearance
    a) HSF first
    b) PCB second

that said, I'm a fan of black PCB since it's versatile and looks sweet, but I also like a contemporary silver look so black PCB+silver accented HSF would look awesome

I'm personally not too impressed by palit's current PCB or HSF colors


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 27, 2008)

TBH I'm not too bothered about the card's appearance,  I buy a graphics card depending on it's price/performance, how quiet it's cooler is, overclockability and power consumption.

But if there were two cards exactly the same apart from colour, I would probably go for a black one.  I also think it would be awesome if the PCB could be UV reactive, maybe a palit logo in UV green  It's probably not possible though.


----------



## OnionMan (Mar 27, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> TBH I'm not too bothered about the card's appearance,  I buy a graphics card depending on it's price/performance, how quiet it's cooler is, overclockability and power consumption.
> 
> But if there were two cards exactly the same apart from colour, I would probably go for a black one.  I also think it would be awesome if the PCB could be UV reactive, maybe a palit logo in UV green  It's probably not possible though.



Beat me to it.. Yes UV boards or UV traces would be cool.. 

I like the black and red pcb's.. I think some colors 'like the white sapphire' look a little dirty.. Like the color is lost or washed a little in the process..

I've always wanted to see some Orange PCB's.. but like the sapphire white, i'd bet bright colors would lose a little luster on a pcb..

Another thought would be Thermal Sensitive Paint of some kind.. It would be neat to have a gfx card that changes colors with its own temps..


----------



## Silverel (Mar 27, 2008)

Voting for black. However, if you're going to have multiple colors anyways, it probably wouldn't be hard on the manufacturing side of things to have a blended color scheme. I work at a shop that does plastic parts, its amazing how easily the wrong blend of colors can create some really interesting designs. Not sellable, but if it's marketed as such, it'd be a good way to use up the last small amounts, or scrap material that is recycled.

Ultimately, my idea would be a black board with UV reactive blue mixed in it. I know these things can be done, it's just not a conventional idea to pursue.


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 27, 2008)

A dark pcb either black or blue always look good.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 27, 2008)

pink pcb for the girls!


----------



## Hawk1 (Mar 27, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> pink pcb for the girls!



 Yeah, there's a whole untapped market right there for you!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Mar 27, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> pink pcb for the girls!



lol. PALiT Powderpuff Edition

I like white PCB.  They're unusual to see, and I think add a somewhat unique feel.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 27, 2008)

black red or orange like this


----------



## philbrown23 (Mar 27, 2008)

Is there enough interest in this i.e. will people buy them? 

I think there would be alot of people that would buy the unique cards for 2 reasons, 
1: it would kind of set them apart from most people
2: it would be alot easier to keep your case theme matching innstead of having everything orange and having an ugly green pcb on your gpu.

If we make a blue or yellow or whatever PCB are there other products that could be used to continue the theme throughout the case? sure there is! there is basically an endless amount of things to allow the end user to have whatever color theme they want in their case, from fans to water dyes to heatshrink!

What other color(s) should be offered? 

WHITE! YELLOW! BLACK! UV REACTIVE!! FTW!


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 27, 2008)

Palit Guy said:
			
		

> Is there enough interest in this i.e. will people buy them?
> If we make a blue or yellow or whatever PCB are there other products that could be used to continue the theme throughout the case?
> What other color(s) should be offered?




1.  I think there's enough interest in it, and considering how "customizing" one's rig is becoming more and more increasingly popular, I think that trend will grow too.  Perhaps even offering different color PCB choices for the same product, as I'm sure there are some goofballs that put a lot of emphasis on a components PCB color before acquiring a product.

-personally, I prefer black PCB's, but being ATI loyal, it's hard to do an all-black ATI build.  I'd honestly like to do an all white build, but LOL @ myself.

2.  This is where I think you'd run into a brick wall.  Unless someone only has a motherboard and a VGA adapter - you're pretty much out of luck.  Most soundcards are black, blue or green - if you're running a wireless adapter or network adapter, you're stuck with green.  Even DRAM modules are still green for the most part, with rare few that are different.  To have all matching PCBs, you'd have to either decide upon green, or forego the majority of hardware upgrades and expansions.

3.  I'd say, start with the commons and most popular first - red, blue, black, green; and maybe offer one or two "hard to find," or semi-popular colors, like white or yellow or orange.  See how it goes, test the waters.  No point in jumping full steam into something that's not a sure thing.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 27, 2008)

Black and blue are common colors that would match with motherboards and other system components.  

Something that might be more unique would be metallic colored boards such as copper, silver, or gold.  However, I do not know how possible that would be from an engineering standpoint.  For example, are there non-metallic dyes with similar enough color and luster to achieve an acceptable look?

Something Abit did a few years ago with their X800-Guru might also be an option depending on cost/demand.  They placed flashing LEDs on various places around the PCB, which might go over well with the people who like psychedelic cases with cold cathodes, etc.


----------



## AddSub (Mar 27, 2008)

Black PCB is always nice. What about silver PCB's like Triplex used to do with their GeForce3 and GeForce4 cards? They were pretty unique I guess, in that respect at least. They were pretty rare, I believe they were never released in North America, just Asia.

Triplex Millenium Silver GeForce4 Ti 4600









Triplex GESTAPO GeForce3 Ti 200 









(*Note*: GESTAPO? Interesting name.)

But like I said, black is always nice. I guess if your really got to use green, how about some darker green?

By the way, the card you are giving away, the 8800GT 1GB, it's a pretty un-attractive card. Green PCB, blue HS, and red DVI ports? Ouch!


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 27, 2008)

Those are pretty neat, I had never seen them before.  Good to know it can be done at least.


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

That silver just really pops out at you doesn't it.

Pink would be cool if it's the hot cool looking pink, not that dull ugly pink.

Black, now would it be jet black, or gloss black?


I don't know if this is the 8800GT 1GB that he will be giving away, but it has been updated to this color.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2008)

I think a yellow or bright white pcb would really attract a customers attention. I personally would like to see a jet black pcb with one of those cool yellow coolers  That would look pretty cool.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

All these colors would look good. Black is a color that goes with anything if the person has that side window and wants to show it off at a lan. White is a color that I haven't seen myself, and sounds good. But, the one that would strike me as out of this world, would be a uv painted one. Get that UV on Black or Red, and to me you have a kickass PCB. Its something I know no one has thought about. And if so, there'll be a thanks involved for finding it!


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 27, 2008)

DaMulta's pink PCB looks nice! But I'm not much into pink... I'd prefer a black pcb over anything. The silver ones do look unique though.

As for green, they're too common... and the blue ones I've seen look sort of cheap.

However, I wouldn't buy a brand just because of the colour. I'd pick a blue pcb if it was a quality one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> That silver just really pops out at you doesn't it.
> 
> Pink would be cool if it's the hot cool looking pink, not that dull ugly pink.
> 
> ...



Damulta, are you using my stuff!  I can tell you, I was shocked when i opened a green Palit box, and saw this Purple beauty. It's sexy!


----------



## DaMulta (Mar 27, 2008)

You should water mark it LOL.
http://picmarkr.com/


----------



## Urbklr (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmm...Black with some sort of Red accents would kick a$$....Like maybe even some UV-reactive coolers, and some LED's


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 27, 2008)

silver = epic win


----------



## kwchang007 (Mar 27, 2008)

I think it's a cool idea, but I think something like a different colored pcb and then lights to go along with that and a better than reference cooler would really set these apart from a normal or overclocked version, and might warrant the price increase.  The better cooler isn't really something thats necessarily needed, but if that went along with the pcb color and then lights, I think it'd defiantly be something that people would want in cases to show off.  Just throwing in my 2 cents.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> You should water mark it LOL.
> http://picmarkr.com/



How about you do it and see how it goes! lol. My god man, I love this card! Listening to P.I.M.P. as I write this!


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 28, 2008)

AddSub said:


> Black PCB is always nice. What about silver PCB's like Triplex used to do with their GeForce3 and GeForce4 cards? They were pretty unique I guess, in that respect at least. They were pretty rare, I believe they were never released in North America, just Asia.
> 
> Triplex Millenium Silver GeForce4 Ti 4600
> 
> ...



nice find! that is effing sweet and would look amazing inside my V1000A!


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 28, 2008)

That 8800 looks more purple to me - but damn, that is a nice color

along with the silver.  That's the first silver PCB I've seen.



			
				DaMulta said:
			
		

> Black, now would it be jet black, or gloss black?



gloss black, IMO looks the best.  I guess I just like the added reflectiveness (mmmmm . . . . shiinnnyy!)

anything is better than that cream or brownish-black (like used by Creative for their X-Fi cards), though:


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 28, 2008)

so everyone likes silver then?


----------



## DarkMatter (Mar 28, 2008)

Definately black with silver accents for me. UV it's a good idea too.

But I'm not really sure if I would pay more just for a different colour though. I always move around the ~200€ price point and the difference shouldn't be higher than 5€. A different cooler design would help, of course. 

I'm visualizing something similar to a 9800 GTX with organic looking raised silver areas. I want a Xeno-card!! It would rock in conjunction with green lights.   
I would pay extra 15€ for that!!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, silver would sell out pretty quick. I would buy a silver card for sure.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 28, 2008)

Black is nice, it would match alot of Mobos but is kinda boring.  I like black though, don't get me wrong.

I would love to see a green one to match the frog.  that would be way cool.  Not a boring old school green though.  A bright, neon type green.




Not like this card's green, but match the color on the box!

Or like the PCI slots on the DFI boards:






I am really digging that purple too.  I also like blue pcb's.

I'm not digging that silver.


----------



## Duxx (Mar 28, 2008)

I want to see white/black/orange.  I think if you have a variety of diferent and one standard color that you can always back up it would work out wonders.  The normal for ordinary people who dont want anything lavish, and something different for people who want to jazz things up.  Picking one color would be very difficult to suite everybody's preference but maybe offering some sort of small fee to have a customized one would bring more customers.  Id pay a few extra, 10 maybe 20$ for a PCB color of my liking.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 28, 2008)

Yea I think a bright green would be cool too.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2008)

Is a clear PCB possible? Cause there's my vote.

EDIT: It would then be possible to make all sorts of mods from that. From el wire to 3mm/5mm leds and even SMD leds. In theory, could use any color led's to match a case theme then.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 28, 2008)

British racing green ? \ Black, red are my colors   all with a black or racing green cooler pending on what color the PCB is..


----------



## jgrahl (Mar 28, 2008)

Is there enough interest in this i.e. will people buy them?
If we make a blue or yellow or whatever PCB are there other products that could be used to continue the theme throughout the case?
What other color(s) should be offered?

I would like to have one that matches my SOYO red, white, and blue motherboard.  If that was made I'd buy it.  I know some people who build there own cases that would buy specially colored vid cards.

I know soyo no longer makes motherboards but they did offer colors other than green.  I know red is a popular MB color. Sound cards by Creative Labs are black.  There is LED lights that could match.  Case colors could match.  How about UV reactive PCB?

Silver was the most popular car color in an article that I read about cars so that might be a popular choice.


----------



## Polaris573 (Mar 28, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Is a clear PCB possible? Cause there's my vote.
> 
> EDIT: It would then be possible to make all sorts of mods from that. From el wire to 3mm/5mm leds and even SMD leds. In theory, could use any color led's to match a case theme then.



The color of a circuit board comes from the outer layer which is called a “solder mask.” Without solder mask, PBCs are a dirty-yellow color.  So, unfortunately, I do not think clear PCBs are possible.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2008)

That's what I thought, Polaris. In that case, a 2 tone pcb color would be very creative. Lets say the backside be the color of the cooler and the frontside be a totally opposite color (usually dark). 

For example, a black aluminum anodized cooler with purple frontside pcb, and backside black pcb color with a purple cooler mount. This could mainly work with any color, and pretty much any cooler.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 28, 2008)

Copper color would be cool, or one of those nickel plated cooler colors (although it would look black without the metal shine).
http://www.pc-ville.com/articles/Zalman_CNPS9500-LED_CNPS9500-AM2/9500-LED-AM2.jpg

If those are impossible, then white/silver or black (case, mobo, soundcard and fans are black already).

I was so close buying that white sapphire mobo, because of its color back when it was new, but something was "wrong" with it's hardware, so I didn't.

edit: and 3 colors I least like in order: asus brown (just ugly), nvidia green (because it looks cheap on PCB), and blue (same cheapis look reason).


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 28, 2008)

Duffman said:


> Black is nice, it would match alot of Mobos but is kinda boring.  I like black though, don't get me wrong.
> 
> I would love to see a green one to match the frog.  that would be way cool.  Not a boring old school green though.  A bright, neon type green.
> 
> ...



hey that's my mobo


----------



## craigo (Mar 28, 2008)

i would certainly buy a white pcb radeon over another card when i upgrade my existing palit/expertvisions white pcb`s look the goods im not so sure about led`s though(the  scsi card in my server annoys the crap out of me...flash.flash.flash) heres a pic of a via based soundcard i want to own...it looks teh sex


----------



## tofu (Mar 28, 2008)

+1 craigo 

I would also definitely go for a white pcb. Not only because of the sexy looks (as per Sapphire motherboards), but also because they are immune to the ugliness of dust collecting on your pcb. Did I mention a white pcb blends in with whatever lighting theme you have?


----------



## jammy86 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thermal reactive paint. It cant be that hard, but it'll be expensive i dare say. perhaps black when off, blue when there is a bit of temp and red for hot areas.

Failing this, I think a bright purple PCB and UV reactive pink cooler   I  purple, did you know that purple is a fruit?





its not really..   


JAmes.


----------



## craigo (Mar 28, 2008)

for all you people eaters..i think ecs used to do purple mainboards


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I also really like the idea of black, or possibly rust orange.  Two toned (black/r orange) would be pretty awesome looking.


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Mar 28, 2008)

Not sure if buyers look at the colour as any priority (I know I don't) but it would be cool (but impractible?) to have all your boards the same colour as your mobo. First choice would be black - along the lines of Asus Black Pearl - but it would have to be UV reactive (even if it was only along the edges) to help show the different outlines of the boards. I live in the UK and if (when) I win, I donate my prize to fitseries3 so that he can give it back to me less shipping!!!! 

Or is it allowed to just edit my profile!! LOL


----------



## FR@NK (Mar 28, 2008)

I think its best to stick with _red_ on ATI cards and _green_ on Nvidia. Seeing a red Palit 7950GT just doesn't look right:





I wouldn't think that the color of the card really effects which card I would buy. Price and overclockability plays the biggest part. But I do like the green pcb with yellow heatsink, also black pcb and yellow heatsink would be fine.


----------



## Grings (Mar 28, 2008)

I think green, just not that 'nvidia reference' green, more like british racing green, and a Gold plated pci bracket (like most decent soundcards have) maybe even with one of those bars running up the side like the xfx one pictured earlier in gold too


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2008)

Personally, I like black as it matches anything.  White also does the trick and I've never seen it before, so just being different may help.  Also, is it possible to do any UV treatments to a pcb so they could glow?  That would look very cool.  Though, it's not PCB related, is it possible to make a card backwards, so that the cooler could be on top of the card in a standard ATX configuration.  If that could be done, many would be interested I'm sure.


----------



## nflesher87 (Mar 28, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> I think its best to stick with _red_ on ATI cards and _green_ on Nvidia. Seeing a red Palit 7950GT just doesn't look right:



I totally agree, this always annoys me


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyting black works. Maybe black with uv traces and a uv reactive bright colored cooling setup. Or the other way around white or light colored with uv traces with dark colored cooling. I also like the clear idea.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 28, 2008)

I much prefer black PCB. It looks much nicer. I hate red with a passion and green is next on my list of awful color PCB. I try to base my video card purchase (well any purchase that has a PCB) with a black color.


----------



## anticlutch (Mar 28, 2008)

jammy86 said:


> Thermal reactive paint. It cant be that hard, but it'll be expensive i dare say. perhaps black when off, blue when there is a bit of temp and red for hot areas.
> 
> Failing this, I think a bright purple PCB and UV reactive pink cooler   I  purple, did you know that purple is a fruit?
> 
> ...



That would be freaking awesome. I'd buy that for sure 

Aside from black (eVGA has awesome looking cards w/ black PCB's), I think white PCBs would look pretty nice. Possibly a deep, dark, metallic blue (like the Blue Fiji Pearl on Honda cars, or the blue on the blue PSP). I'm glad to see that Palit actually gives a crap about their customers.. +1 for you guys! I'm definitely going to buy my next card from you guys, especially since newegg has your products


----------



## MKmods (Mar 28, 2008)

Black FTW!
How about vented/colored covers for them? (cheaper, swappable as well)
(could be UV)


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 28, 2008)

I say we need a poll.


----------



## thewizard16 (Mar 28, 2008)

I think that black is the sharpest looking color for the board, and I'm a fan of good looking copper cooling, but I guess you could make it look like gold for those people needing a bit of "bling" for their computer. As far as customizable colors in general go, it's probably not worth the cost for the minimal interest that would probably be created. There are a lot of wacky colored mother boards out there, but if you pick a mean looking but common color like black, I don't see why someone wouldn't buy the card just because they wanted a little more neon green or some such thing, but that's just me.


----------



## Silverel (Mar 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> Personally, I like black as it matches anything.


+1


erocker said:


> Also, is it possible to do any UV treatments to a pcb so they could glow?


+1


erocker said:


> Though, it's not PCB related, is it possible to make a card backwards, so that the cooler could be on top of the card in a standard ATX configuration.  If that could be done, many would be interested I'm sure.


+50 I never did understand in this day and age where cases come with windows, and components are designed to be pretty, why in the world the video card of all things, would be facing the bottom of the case!

There would be a lot of changes to the ATX standard that would need to be made, but my GPU deserves to show its face.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 28, 2008)

black is a great pcb color but its used so much now its becoming boring, I would say make the card stand out and give it a better more efficient pcb that overclocks better and lasts longer but also stands out from the rest.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 28, 2008)

Personally I don't care about color, I'm not that much into making my machine look sexy. However I would say there is a market for PCBs with UV sensitive coating. Perhaps draw things on it that way.

As for turning the card upside down, that's not a bad idea for airflow. However it requires quite some redesigning of the PCB. I doubt it's worth the effort. (financially speaking)


----------



## KainXS (Mar 28, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Personally I don't care about color, I'm not that much into making my machine look sexy. However I would say there is a market for PCBs with UV sensitive coating. Perhaps draw things on it that way.
> 
> As for turning the card upside down, that's not a bad idea for airflow. However it requires quite some redesigning of the PCB. I doubt it's worth the effort. (financially speaking)



UV coating sounds great


----------



## Wastedslayer (Mar 28, 2008)

I agree that though black is an amazing PCB color, I think that even I would be more interested in some different colors. Personally I try to match a case theme and it is hard with a DFI P35 Mobo w/ neon green and bright yellow and then a puke green graphics card. I think Palit could maybe do it as a special event or something, I dont know if that would be worth it haha but you could call it the Palit Rainbow Series or something where you can throw a frog into the mix and then have a selectable color option for your card. Yeah, that would be cool.

Thanks,
Wasted


----------



## stordoff (Mar 28, 2008)

Black for me. Fits in with most color schemes, and I wouldn't want a mismatched graphics card if I change another component. Then again, I buy based on performance rather than color.

Silver would also be pretty nice

(I'm in the UK  , although I could pay shipping . Just kidding, I know that this is not possible)


----------



## Azazel (Mar 28, 2008)

black graphics cards....or dark purple  hehe....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2008)

The UV coating in itself can be down to any of your cards on your own. There are such things that can be purchased at any crafts store.

As far as being sold with it being pre-applied, that is a different story.

Why can't all these ideas be completely combined!? 

2 tone silver frontside pcb, black backside, Wrap around coolers to make the card "upside down", with a red or purple UV paint applied. Now IMO that would be a badass card!


----------



## btarunr (Mar 28, 2008)

Glad you asked this, Palit. 

Some people do emphasise on PCB colour for aesthetic reasons. EVGA continued to sell 8800 GTX cards with black PCB, though I don't have stats, I'm sure people chose those cards to go with the black 680i or 780i boards. If you really want to cut costs of mfg and add a slight aesthetic touch, make a 8800 GTS / 9600 GT (sonic) cards with black in stead of yellow cooler covers AND, cover the PCB behind with the same coloured plastic plate that opens with screws. It would really give the cards a 'product' feel more than a 'component' feel, as W1zzard comments on the 9800 GX2 design.



DanishDevil said:


> I want a 3870 with black PCB.  Or anything in the ATi flavor with white PCB would be especially unique, like the few and far between Sapphire Pure Innovation boards:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That board fascinated me alot.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 28, 2008)

Black isn't necessarily becoming the new beige for GPUs, so therefore it's a colour that should be used more often. UV paint on the PCB would definately be nice however one drawback is the fact that it may worsen the thermal attributes of the 10 layer PCB. 

Imho, green is a colour that should be used less now. Instead black, or blue or red. Those three colours are amongst the more popular colours.

I'd also focus on the cooling solution's colour scheme. You may need to be less original but that does not matter. Example: Black SHOULD go with a cooling solution that is not anodized at all. (for Nvidia). 

Following the palit colour scheme, it would be very logical to have a blue PCB + Yellow/Goldish/Orange anodized cooling solution. The fan sticker's background should be the same colour as the fan itself with the Palit logo on it. Example, black fan = black sticker. To ensure that the product looks better aesthetically, using a smoother grade of plastic (ABS, etc), would be advised so that the sticker blends in. 

This is just a simple solution that wouldnt take much to implement, in addition to the differing PCB colours. It would not cost more to print stickers in different colours, and if it did, not by much.

Going somewhat off topic:

As mentioned just then, think about implementing "product feel" products, and making your GPUs more logically designed. We know that the reference design has flaws, and you guys have corrected that. 

Look at the 9800GTX however. The flaw is the fact that the extra power phases makes the PCB so long. How about if we shorten that PCB and change the size of the fan and make the whole casing of it similar to the 9800GX2? BUT! Instead of a smooth gloss cover thats a potential fingerprint magnet, a matte casing!

Same can be said for the HD3870X2. Sure the PCB design is efficient. However cooling is something that lets it down a bit. You guys could could design a cooler which would cost roghly the same but completely trample the reference design in efficieny...

Example: Linked copper flower cooler with two fans. Due to the heatpipes connecting all the cores the PCB does not bend as much. Memory banks lined up in a better manner and also cooled with the memory plates. 

PalitGuy thanks for this


----------



## Duffman (Mar 28, 2008)

I seriously don't like the white.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Mar 29, 2008)

Duffman said:


> I seriously don't like the white.



I dont either. Reminds me of white chocolate. That motherboard looks likes something you could eat.


----------



## pt (Mar 29, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


>



i vote on this too


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2008)

If it cant be done in photoshop...










Yea.. I would buy that lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2008)

i liked the Purple PCB's that ECS used to make. if you could keep it bright and not dull that would be pretty cool i think.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 29, 2008)

These are the 2 colors I want to see(done on photoshop)

PALIT 8800GTS











I like black better, It would match better with different color motherboards and most sound cards are black now which would continue the theme

but based on the pcb color alone, for most people who buy high performance cards, the pcb color/any color is going to be on the bottom of the list

If the prices were the same would you buy a 9600GT over a 8800GT because the 9600GT looked better, no because the 9600GT is slower and the 8800GT overclocks better.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 29, 2008)

Ooh that jet black looks nice  combine that with a dirty white PCB like the first one and you got winnar!


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 29, 2008)

The colour of the PCB won't change my mind on the card...but say, if there were 2 identical cards costing the same with the only difference being the PCB colour, I would say it would affect my decision.

That being said, most cases are black or silver, and most cases with LEDs/side panels have blue or red LED's (generalisation). Hence, I would think some black PCB's would look best (esp. on a black motherboard and black case) but red/blue PCBs work too with the colour of the LED's within the case.


----------



## KainXS (Mar 29, 2008)

I like what the did with the 8800GTS and put a back plate to cover the back of the entire PCB to take color out of the question

Palitguy, have you guys over at palit been having a problem with color selection for a while now


----------



## Snake05 (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump

Gotta hit 200 sometime....can't let this thread get forgotten.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with different PCB colors and the Cooler Shrowd...like Dan said earlier, using some UV for designs/patterns would also be pretty cool.

Maybe install some LED's onto the PCB that make the vents of the Cooler Shrowd on the Sonic versions glow a little bit...something like a glowing nuclear reactor hehe! Now that could be pretty damn cool! Maybe even an LED fan, though not as much required imo. But using the right LED, PCB and Cooler Shrowd colors and contrasts could lead to an even more attractive card!

Hell, for the UV design, it could be the frog of all things! That would be pretty cool imo!


----------



## Azazel (Mar 30, 2008)

here is the photshoped card....in a range of colors..didn't know what you wanted


----------



## Deathshead (Mar 30, 2008)

another vote for uv sensitive white!


----------



## Kursah (Mar 31, 2008)

Azazel, any way to add a glow effect coming from behind the vents on the shrowd cover? 

Some cool combinations could be done, like a flat-black/satin-black shrowd with blue leds to match my antec900 would be pretty cool...black PCB or Blue PCB.

If they could mount mini-cathodes inside with the shrowd cover to give it a nice glow effect...it could be the Sonic Reactor Edition or something like that! I think lighting, if executed correctly could be the next big "visual" thing for GFX cards...hell if it's UV reactive, mount a little UV bar on card or give the consumer the option with moutning clips and such...there are so many ways it could go.

If I still used photoshop and such programs I'd post some myself, but hell it's been so many years since I've really used them for anything I get lost easily now!



EDIT: Hey Palit_Guy did say he wanted this thread around 200 posts...we're almost half-way there, c'mon guys, get creative in this thread. We've seen a little bit of artwork that is pretty sweet so far, I know there are more of you out there very capable of submitting some cool work!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 31, 2008)

I think white is probably the most little seen and that is why it is wanted...  I now change my vote to white, as it would look very cool...  especially if you have a black case and all white components inside...  That would be rockin.


----------



## jammy86 (Mar 31, 2008)

Black isnt a colour its the lack of   Its also boring and not cool on PCB's. Black cases on the other hand....

JAmes.


----------



## pt (Mar 31, 2008)

jammy86 said:


> Black isnt a colour its the lack of
> 
> JAmes.



not exactly, black is the lack of light in rgb, but it's the sum of the 3 primary cools in equal quantities in cmyk


----------



## Kursah (Mar 31, 2008)

jammy86 said:


> Black isnt a colour its the lack of   Its also boring and not cool on PCB's. Black cases on the other hand....
> 
> JAmes.



My black DFI board looks pretty sweet with the orange slots and solid caps, so I would beg to differ, but to each their own. My preferences will always differ from others, and I'm cool with that.


----------



## wolf (Mar 31, 2008)

dont just go for a single color thats awesome, actually make cool designs like flames or cammo or something, thatd would be REALLY cool.


----------



## largon (Mar 31, 2008)

Pink with white or pink fluff on the edges. And tiny white bunnies silkscreened all over the board. 







No, seriously, color doesn't matter.


----------



## Azazel (Mar 31, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Azazel, any way to add a glow effect coming from behind the vents on the shrowd cover?
> 
> Some cool combinations could be done, like a flat-black/satin-black shrowd with blue leds to match my antec900 would be pretty cool...black PCB or Blue PCB.
> 
> ...



what color glow do you want ?


----------



## Kursah (Apr 1, 2008)

azazel said:


> what color glow do you want ?



Dunno...try the usual blue, white, green, red colors that I see in fans and see what looks good if ya want and post it. Hopefully it'll look uber cool! If not, make your own glowing color, cause' I'm sure if it was interesting enough, they may find a way to do that color!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 1, 2008)

I think the PCB should be CLEAR!  That way we could see what is going on and what components are on fire.


----------



## wolf (Apr 1, 2008)

i dont care what any body or any facts state, black is quite clearly a colour to me.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 1, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Dunno...try the usual blue, white, green, red colors that I see in fans and see what looks good if ya want and post it. Hopefully it'll look uber cool! If not, make your own glowing color, cause' I'm sure if it was interesting enough, they may find a way to do that color!



ok will do


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I think the PCB should be CLEAR!  That way we could see what is going on and what components are on fire.



I already mentioned that PVT awhile ago. Unfortunately the idea was quickly shot down. I still like the 2 tone PCB idea.



JrRacinFan said:


> Is a clear PCB possible? Cause there's my vote.
> 
> EDIT: It would then be possible to make all sorts of mods from that. From el wire to 3mm/5mm leds and even SMD leds. In theory, could use any color led's to match a case theme then.





Polaris573 said:


> The color of a circuit board comes from the outer layer which is called a “solder mask.” Without solder mask, PBCs are a dirty-yellow color.  So, unfortunately, I do not think clear PCBs are possible.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I already mentioned that PVT awhile ago. Unfortunately the idea was quickly shot down. I still like the 2 tone PCB idea.



clear would be awesome  ... but i think clear plastic is pretty brittle so it can break easily


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2008)

And I totally agree with you,  but there is no possibility.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 1, 2008)

Just make the card black or white and get a HR-03 and cool everything on it to make it more stable and thoroughly test it and you got yourselves a kick azz card, if you care about PCB color then make the PCB black or white because those 2 colors will sell cards somewhat.

When I buy cards I don't buy them for the performance they have at stock, I buy them for the performance I can achieve with the card after overclocking them.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 1, 2008)

I am all for variety and choice, of course tempered by cost but that will never be a prohibitive factor as some (probably quite a lot of consumers in fact) will pay a premium for the uniqueness of a card.  It would be really nice to have say the opportunity to pick up a variety of PCB colours with a variety of cooler colours to offer an individual the "perfect" combination, apart from Black and White, I would think fairly safe color choices would be the colours that modders could get common PC lighting kits in if you get my meaning so they could have a complete coloured or dual coloured theme inside of their PC.

One thing that does strike me though, I would think that in most cases there would only be a market for this if the user had a windowed case where they could actually see the card in their system, without that I would guess that most would not be prepared to pay the premium (assuming there would be a premium) for the coloured PCB model.


----------



## largon (Apr 1, 2008)

To Palit:
Remove the "Dont Remove this Sticker Keep it for Warranty" sticker that prevents 3rd party HSFs from your cards alltogether.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 1, 2008)

LOL, or at least move it.

I have also another idea for LED lighting, even though its not PCB color choice, it would effect it.

Create on the card what I will call a "LED Light Port", and sell aftermarket prefabricated LED modules to add on to the card or a low wattage very small CCFL. It would be pretty difficult to think of an effective solution tho on how to attach them, though.


----------



## Chewy (Apr 2, 2008)

This is one thing Ive always wanted but Im a budget buyer and usually go with bang for your buck products so I have to settle for out of scheme green or red usually  a black 8800gts would of cost me more than the green one I got.

 I think it will help increase sales some without question.. just to many colours and it might be harder to distribute them thats why I think maybe just got with green and black pbc cards, I think that will settle well with most schemes.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 2, 2008)

I know not everyone reads the first post in a long thread so I'll stick this back in the biddle so everyone knows what we're trying to do.





I've noticed several people say they would like to have a different color PCB or cooler on their video card in several different forums. I have brought the idea up with Palit but there are several valid concerns with doing this.

    * Is there enough interest in this i.e. will people buy them?
    * If we make a blue or yellow or whatever PCB are there other products that could be used to continue the theme throughout the case?
    * What other color(s) should be offered?


So I would like to have as many people as possible post their thoughts on this subject. It doesn't matter to me if you want different colors or if you don't- I really am trying to figure out what everyone would like. Please address all three of the above concerns in your post.

Just to make things interesting (w1zzard said this was ok) I'll offer an 8800GT 1GB as a prize. As soon as we have 200 unique responses we'll draw a winner randomly. There is one caveat though; I only cover the US and Canada. So if you live outside of those areas I won't be able to send you a card. If the winner is outside the US or Canada we will have to pick another one. I know that sucks but I just can't run a contest outside of my territory.

Wherever you are from I still welcome your input. This thread will be referenced in my presentation to the big dogs at Palit and all of this input will have a direct and important impact on what we choose to do. It is ok to post that you like something someone else has already posted. Think of this as a vote. If 50 people want yellow, that tells us something.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 2, 2008)

I say black and white would look good. But having Black with UV paint over it would be something else!


----------



## pt (Apr 2, 2008)

* Is there enough interest in this i.e. will people buy them?
* If we make a blue or yellow or whatever PCB are there other products that could be used to continue the theme throughout the case?
* What other color(s) should be offered?

1 - i would
2 - sure, plenty of neons and mobo colors 
3 - white, uv colors


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 2, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> * Is there enough interest in this i.e. will people buy them?
> * If we make a blue or yellow or whatever PCB are there other products that could be used to continue the theme throughout the case?
> * What other color(s) should be offered?




No, some colors might sell and you're left with others. Perhaps you should have an interchangeable plastic front. Similar to the good old Nokia phones. Changing the plastic is cheap and you'll never be stuck with a load of ugly color cards and have a shortage of another.

Though if people choose Palit over other brands because of colors, no clue. I'm not a sales/marketing guy.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 2, 2008)

Hard to say. Obviously choosing the colors for us hasn't hurt sales or anything. I personally like dark colors, but not everyone does, and some would like PCBs to match their theme or other components.

The usual green PCB (like the usual beige computer case) is getting old, that's for sure. Color is only an issue for people with windows and LEDs lighting up their cases.

Maybe I have to think about it more.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 2, 2008)

While I have no doubt there will always be some people that buy stuff for the wrong reason(s) and I agree that color would be one of those, the real purpose of this is to give people some choice in aesthetics.

So if these products come to market they would be positioned along side "standard" colors, be produced in much smaller quantities and targeted at the case mod community.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> While I have no doubt there will always be some people that buy stuff for the wrong reason(s) and I agree that color would be one of those, the real purpose of this is to give people some choice in aesthetics.
> 
> So if these products come to market they would be positioned along side "standard" colors, be produced in much smaller quantities and targeted at the case mod community.



I enjoy good performance as well as Value, but aesthetics will always play a big part. 

To be honest 10 way power means nothing to me as long as when I plug my simple ol card in with 1 way power and it plays all the same games. 

OCing is cool as well as benchmarks but to be honest thats only 1% (maybe) of the time I use my comp.

This is one thing Vector and I disagree on, I feel Lan Parties grow because it allows people to show off their comps to their friends like they have been doing with other things (cars,girls,clothes etc) since the dawn of time. Look at how many cases have windows compared to 5 years ago.

To me a good option for the cards is a HP cooler option that wrapped around the card (could be made in different colors) That way manufacturing would not have to change anything and those that wanted the option could simply pay for the option they wanted.


----------



## imperialreign (Apr 2, 2008)

just jumping back in to throw my opinion again - I still think it's a mighty fine idea, especially if you could offer the same product, and be able to choose the PCB color from a selection.  No difference in hardware, just PCB - I know a couple of people myself that feel the overall look of a component plays a big factor in which company they decide to purchase from - I mean, hell, with graphics cards, really, how much of a difference is there from one manufacturer to the next as far as specs go?  But there's a big difference in cooler design and PCB color.

I still prefer a nice, glossed black, and coupled with a copper cooler (sorry, but copper looks "teh sweet" against black) - but, I've just had to deal with things like graphics cards and what not being red (ATI loyalist here) or green.

I defi think having a choice would give Palit an edge to a growing niche.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 2, 2008)

My new motherboard thats on it's way, a pretty nice colour combination mefinks for a Gfx card PCB..........


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 2, 2008)

black is the new black i like like black pcb's  just look menacing in a custom gaming rig


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 2, 2008)

custom order form on palit website?


----------



## BigGreenFrogFan (Apr 3, 2008)

Dear Sir, 

If you were to award me the Big Green Frog  Sonic edition 760mhz 1gig 8800 GTS , since I am currently running 775 DUAL CORE with AGP, feel free to throw in an Abit ip35 PCI-e capable Motherboard as well. 

I myself like green obviously, and the current look of the Sonic overclocked 8800GTS card you may award me  is also rather snazzy. 

My only suggestion is for you to ride this Big Green Frog wave, the frog is catching on in incomprehensible fashion, so catch this momentum and put the Big Green Frog  on everything, ATI, Nvidia, everything Palit makes from this day forward should include the Big Green Frog. 

If you do not award me the Sonic 760mhz 1 gig OC 8800gts card and Abit ip35 motherboard, I will remain loyal to Palit regardless, and probably get a 9800gx2 someday if destiny determines it relevant, however the free 8800 GTS 1 gig 760mhx OC Sonic and ip35 Abit motherboard would be the obvious and most desirable path.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

Since Palit (painter's palit) can be a wide spectrum of cards, how about a tie-dyed or rainbow PCB.  There are a few guys around here that would love a rainbow pcb.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 3, 2008)

no clear


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome idea! Clear substrate FTW! With intergrated LEDs! Anyway being serious, the purple PCB looks alright from several pages back. You guys just need to get rid of the holographic sticker and do what I said earlier! Same colour sticker background as the fan so it looks more high quality!

See the colour scheme of the "quote" button? The blue should be the blue used on the PCB and the speech bubble's yellow/gold on the cooling fins. Topped off with a white fan and white background sticker with the palit logo on it - no need for anything holographic. 

You could also consider, Black PCB, A light blue for cooling and a ice blue transparent fan. This should go well with the solid caps that have the coloured tops. Looks rather nice. Keep the DVI outputs Blue as well. 



BigGreenFrogFan said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> If you were to award me the Big Green Frog  Sonic edition 760mhz 1gig 8800 GTS , since I am currently running 775 DUAL CORE with AGP, feel free to throw in an Abit ip35 PCI-e capable Motherboard as well.
> 
> ...



:shadedshu No offense.... but dont suck up. At least contribute something than ask for  a new GPU. See the most I want is just at least one ounce of my Ideas implemented (at the least I dont want to see the holographic stickers anymore).


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

BigGreenFrogFan said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> If you were to award me the Big Green Frog  Sonic edition 760mhz 1gig 8800 GTS , since I am currently running 775 DUAL CORE with AGP, feel free to throw in an Abit ip35 PCI-e capable Motherboard as well.
> 
> ...



Signing up here on our forums just to try to get free stuff isn't going to fly bud.  I'll wait and see if you actually CONTRIBUTE before I do anything.


----------



## BigGreenFrogFan (Apr 3, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> :shadedshu No offense.... but dont suck up. At least contribute something than ask for  a new GPU. See the most I want is just at least one ounce of my Ideas implemented (at the least I dont want to see the holographic stickers anymore).



Maybe your a bit jealous of my response, I did contribute, I suggested GREEN or continuing the theme of the snazzy looking Sonic series with the additional incorporation of the Big Green Frog. Also if you check my other posts I have been loyal to the Big Green Frog  both here and on other forums long before this contest was announced mam.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 3, 2008)

BigGreenFrogFan said:


> Maybe your a bit jealous of my response, I did contribute, I suggested GREEN or continuing the theme of the snazzy looking Sonic series with the additional incorporation of the Big Green Frog. Also if you check my other posts I have been loyal to the Big Green Frog  both here and on other forums long before this contest was announced mam.



Sorry, please dont lie to us. You joined on  the 1st of April 2008. Thats way after when the competition was announced. I'm not buying your loyal rubbish, you've just been asking for the GPU-and asking for more. 

I can call any manufacturer the best in the world and add their avatar, but would I be loyal? Especially if its during a competition? No.

So lets say you win the competition. Firstly you DONT ask for more than they put up for grabs. If you don't have a mobo to run the card then, *TOO BAD*. You got the card for free anyway! They don't need to give you a new motherboard.

On a side note how old are you anyway? 14?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 3, 2008)

guys, less fighting more ideas ...


----------



## BigGreenFrogFan (Apr 3, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Not to sound mean or anything but you've only been here for a bit less than two days. Your PPD contradicts what you just said completely. I'm not buying your loyal rubbish, you've just been asking for the GPU-and asking for more.
> 
> I can call any manufacturer the best in the world and add their avatar, but would I be loyal? Especially if its during a competition? No.




Really mam, I am not concerned about opinions. I have been a member of another forum since 2002 and I have many posts that I can show Palit Guy from long before this contest was announced, where I proclaim my loyalty to the Big Green Frog. So please worry about your own response and don't be jealous or critical of others. I haven't said a word about your suggestions and you should give me the same courtesy mam.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Since Palit (painter's palit) can be a wide spectrum of cards, how about a tie-dyed or rainbow PCB.  There are a few guys around here that would love a rainbow pcb.



Are you talking about me and Urbklr911's rainbow spam a while back


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

Stay on topic, or infractions will start happening.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 3, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> Are you talking about me and Urbklr911's rainbow spam a while back



Its obvious isnt it? 

Sadly though, rainbow colour schemes are a thing of the past in PCs... maybe back in the P4 Days but its out of fashion now. Now we just want single coloured colour schemes.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 3, 2008)

That truely is sad....I guess I still qualify... look @ specs


----------



## BigGreenFrogFan (Apr 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Signing up here on our forums just to try to get free stuff isn't going to fly bud.  I'll wait and see if you actually CONTRIBUTE before I do anything.



WOW, as a matter of fact I joined here because a search on google showed a post from Palit Guy, and I wanted to know about a Palit version of the HD 3780x2. I didn't even see this thread until reading a post with a link from Palit Guy in the thread I originally posted in. Whatever, I have posts showing my support of the Big Green frog long before I joined here.  Anyway sorry Palit Guy, withdraw me from the competition if these people can't handle it.


----------



## Grings (Apr 3, 2008)

Can i get a free card too?, i'll have the BIG GREEN FROG tatoo'd on my arse if i can...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 3, 2008)

BigGreenFrogFan said:


> WOW, as a matter of fact I joined here because a search on google showed a post from Palit Guy, and I wanted to know about a Palit version of the HD 3780x2. I didn't even see this thread until reading a post with a link from Palit Guy in the thread I originally posted in. Whatever, I have posts showing my support of the Big Green frog long before I joined here.  Anyway sorry Palit Guy, withdraw me from the competition if these people can't handle it.




no need to withdraw, just a lil attitude adjustment.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 3, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> That truely is sad....I guess I still qualify... look @ specs



 What happened to ur PC 



[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> no need to withdraw, just a lil attitude adjustment.



Couldnt have said it better.


Anyway so yeah what do you think of the idea of making the logo sticker's background blend into the colour of the fan, so it looks like as if the logo was engraved into the fan itself? I reckon it could make the GPUs look a whole lot better.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 3, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> What happened to ur PC



long off topic story.... I'll PM


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

Again, these off topic posts are starting to really bug me.  I will just assume close this thread if it keeps happening.  Don't say your "sorry" or whatever.  Stay ON TOPIC.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 3, 2008)

*[/this is not a joke idea]*Okay, modify my idea. On the fans, rather than adding a sticker, laser print on the palit logo instead. That way it will give a "quality" feel to the product itself. 

I'm leaning towards the Black PCB, Blue cooling fins (refer to the quote button), and ice blue (transluscent), or the translucent lime "electric" green fan. Finished off with the palit logo laser printed 
onto the fan itself in the yellow colour scheme .

*[/this is not a joke idea]*

Ill try photoshopping after work.

And note guys at palit. If you are adding a shroud, make sure the same colour is with the PCB and shroud.


----------



## zatblast (Apr 3, 2008)

post 96 card 4... like that but as for a colored board... idk kinda wanna jokingly say tidyed... but kind of serious but 1. most likely not easy to do and thus wont be economical and 2. limit the audience further I would kind of find length wise strips to be neat... of course with colors that worked together and were "neutral" enough that economically they could be offered....
3399cc and 99ffcc but thats just me...


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 3, 2008)

How about a very bright green one? I mean bright. That would look P.I.M.P. in my case!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 3, 2008)

Grings said:


> Can i get a free card too?, i'll have the BIG GREEN FROG tatoo'd on my arse if i can...



Too late, he is already on mine


----------



## KainXS (Apr 3, 2008)

oh, stop it already


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 3, 2008)

Tatty, your avatar should face the other way.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2008)

LMAO, You guys are just plain out sick. Sick I tell ya.

@Tatty
Thanks for the laugh this morning.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

What about a blue card?

Anyone like blue?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 3, 2008)

not rly ....


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 3, 2008)

Blue's my favorite color, but honestly I don't really care about the PCB's color. I think I'd care more about the enclosure's color. Orange isn't bad though. It's...different. 

I like black for computers. I wanna paint the insides a nice matte black, but I don't trust myself with paint.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 3, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Tatty, your avatar should face the other way.



Naaaa thats my good side, if I revealed the other side you would think I was a real ugly old Bas*ard!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 3, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Naaaa thats my good side, if I revealed the other side you would think I was a real ugly old Bas*ard!!



thats ur good side? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





if they just made mobos green we wouldnt be having this problem now ... why color mobos if everything else isnt going to be colored?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 3, 2008)

Stay on topic please.  This is not general nonsense.

Please do not flame people who join to participate in this contest; it is counter productive for the purpose of this contest, and reflects poorly on the TPU community.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

From what I was told UV PCB does not look that good. It really washes out the inside of your case with a black light, but I have never really seen one to know.

Now UV trace, that would be very cool. BUT that would be really hard to make IMO.


----------



## KainXS (Apr 3, 2008)

how about a black pcb that says palit in uv light on the bottom of the card with a support bar that says palit in led light as well, I would buy palit cards if they had those features and a better heatsink wouldn't hurt either. Black is just so commonly used in pc parts today that it would be easy to continue the theme and other than that I would say white and black would be a kick azz combination for a card as well as many people have stated.






Thats why I like to stick XFX cards when I buy nvidia cards, The support bar keeps the card from bending


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

Not PCB related but I believe someone said something about fan shrouds/pcb covers in different colors.  That's a great idea if Palit could sell different shrouds directly.  The purple PCB is my all time favorite.  I think any color that is bright and stands out would be welcome.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 3, 2008)

A purple PCB would be nice, it would match my ECS Mobo.


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> A purple PCB would be nice, it would match my ECS Mobo.



They already make one.  Look through this thread.


----------



## Grings (Apr 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Not PCB related but I believe someone said something about fan shrouds/pcb covers in different colors.  That's a great idea if Palit could sell different shrouds directly.  The purple PCB is my all time favorite.  I think any color that is bright and stands out would be welcome.



That would be good, and really shouldnt cost more than a few pence/cents to do, i suppose you would need slightly larger packaging, though seeing the size of some of XFX's boxes in the past, you could still fit 3 dual slot/full length shrouds in a box and be no bigger than one of those beasts.

Another option if it would make the packaging too large is top plates (like EVERY manufacturer under the sun sticks to Nvidia reference heat sinks, usually without bothering to remove the reference sticker beforehand)


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 3, 2008)

Do what Apple does. Offer to etch our enclosures for that personal touch.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sold on this







Sold I say Sold


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> They already make one.  Look through this thread.



Or find the pictures I've posted of my card. Its Pimpin' Purple! 

@DaMulta, I'm sold! I'm Very Sold on that!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 3, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Or find the pictures I've posted of my card. Its Pimpin' Purple!



How come when ever someone quotes me and replies, you always add to make me look like the dumb one? And whenever I get smacktalked, you're always thanking them?

I don't get it?


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 3, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> How come when ever someone quotes me and replies, you always add to make me look like the dumb one? And whenever I get smacktalked, you're always thanking them?
> 
> I don't get it?



This thread is not for discussion of your personal problems.  Stay on topic please.



DaMulta said:


> I'm sold on this
> 
> Sold I say Sold



Me too.


----------



## btarunr (Apr 3, 2008)

Me three !

Sapphire has worked on white PCB in the past, they've made a motherboard with white PCB.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 3, 2008)

I never saw a white PCB before 

Interesting, I'll have to look into it


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 3, 2008)

That white and black contrast is awesome! But then I'd have to do some more upgrading to better match everything else to the card...


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 3, 2008)

3991vhtes said:


> I never saw a white PCB before
> 
> Interesting, I'll have to look into it



Post #83 shows the Sapphire Pure White Mobo....post #34 shows the "purple people eater"


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 3, 2008)

I like dark colors. How about a nice, rich grey with black components? Or black PCB with dark blue components.

I think a TPU field trip is in order.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 3, 2008)

@ sneekypeet, Yep.. I saw 'em.. I decided to skim thru all the pages, and look at the pics..


----------



## zatblast (Apr 3, 2008)

erocker said:


> Not PCB related but I believe someone said something about fan shrouds/pcb covers in different colors.  That's a great idea if Palit could sell different shrouds directly.  The purple PCB is my all time favorite.  I think any color that is bright and stands out would be welcome.




already got my post in for this topic... but erockers post made me think for some odd... reason... what about customizable cards direct from palit? again probably uneconomical for palit but would be kind of well i'd be buying one lets leave it at that...

anyways have several colors of a good stock cooler, pink, purple, green, red, black, blue maybe... also for the *hopes thats a bridge cooler on post 162... but also make that available in different colors... and maybe even the little black cubes near this piece *not sure what to call them* and well also have different colors of pcb so that you can just like completely customize it easily for lazy people... *raises hand* but this is assumeing its a board that doesnt have a shroud completely covering it...

*stops inputing nonsense*


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 4, 2008)

I like the idea of a color pcb, but I think changing the color of the coolers would be more practical and give the same results. and it would be easier to setup a "choose your color" when purchasing.


----------



## a_ump (Apr 4, 2008)

*kewl idea*

i know when i was searching for an 8800GT i saw too much green and then i saw the xfx alpha dog and it was black which won my money. i dout there's anyone out there that would chose the original and boring looking green of nvidia pcb color over a black pcb. as for ati cards i thk they're red is perfect looks good and it goes with their company's color lol

though i thk a lot of companies have already figured out black pcbs look better than the green, there hasn't been a single 9800GTX i've seen without the black pcb no matter the company.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I'm sold on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotta say that is just sweet! Even if it's not UV reactive or anything, no LED's, I'd say that's just sweetness!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 4, 2008)

is that possible palit guy? ^^^


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 4, 2008)

Yea the white PCB with classic black Palit cooler would look niiiiiice.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

How about Palit software voltage modification and L.E.D. indicators ala the Asus Maximus!!!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> How about Palit software voltage modification



for warranty breaking enthusiasts


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

Motherboard manufacturers do it, why not video cards too?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> Motherboard manufacturers do it, why not video cards too?



good idea ... voltmods in a gui ...


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

That is AWESOME!  Having the inside of a case completely void of color (Bauhaus case mod anyone), would look sick!  If this was possible I'd be building a new rig now.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 4, 2008)

Palit makes motherboards.


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> That is AWESOME!  Having the inside of a case completely void of color (Bauhaus case mod anyone), would look sick!  If this was possible I'd be building a new rig now.



Agree! They should use "cleaner" looking ICs if they want white.


----------



## wolf (Apr 4, 2008)

+1, that card really does make my pants explode.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 4, 2008)

wolf said:


> +1, that card really does make my pants explode.



Thats just a little worrying   Now all that PCB needs is a fitted VR switch so users can increase GPU voltage at a turn


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 4, 2008)

LOL, and add a sticker above it saying "Turn this knob and card will be epic fail!".

Ehemm ... meaning warranty = dead.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 4, 2008)

hence my idea to have it in a gui ... no knob needed


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> LOL, and add a sticker above it saying "Turn this knob and card will be epic fail!".
> 
> Ehemm ... meaning warranty = dead.



Nope....some Gigabyte 8800GT's had a voltage switch on their PCB as standard!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 4, 2008)

I know twas a joke is all. Still that white PCB is alright. Not for me though, but looks nice.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 4, 2008)

i still say i want a burnt orange pcb


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2008)

Well and with the 9800GX2 having a complete shroud..I think that's where things are going to start heading...this could allow for all sorts of different designs, shapes, colors, themes and such that would make some of today's more boring appearing cards or just the ones that are plain "ugly" a thing of the past.

But if not, PCB colors can be a good middle ground until full cover-shrowd (full PCB cover, all but the PCI-e slot, connector and SLI/CF connector are covered) is more popularized, and I think it will be.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 4, 2008)

For cards with a shroud, you could sell a premium package that includes kick-ass stickers and interchangeable faceplates. The shroud would be permanent so customers can't screw up the components and such, but the faceplates can snap on to offer customization.

As for PCB color for shroud-less cards, well, I'm not sure how to offer different colors and not risk having an abundance of certain colors and a shortage of others.

_PALIT TO SELL BUILD-YOUR-OWN VIDEO CARD KITS_

_EASY-BAKE PCB OVENS COMING SOON_


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 4, 2008)

Of late I have found colouring of components of increasing importance to my purchasing decisions and what I really hate is multicolouredness, thats why I can't stand Gigabyte mobos at the moment, those guys seem to make every header some weird color and the things look like a shelf of random paint cans fell on them. Obviously, vid cards don't have a plethora of plugs over them. The obvious thing on video cards thats a different colour to the PCB is the cooler, and I love the look of the bare PCB with lots of components sticking out, therefore I hate the big ugly slab sided full length coolers that come on most high end cards these days and prefer the looks of the copper types from Zalman etc and would probably get one if I was buying a card, therefore for me, what looks good with a big copper cooler on it? I reckon green looks crap, and red too. Blue is OK, black is good but i'm over black. There seems to be a big concensus that white is good, so i'm all for white too, or yellow, just because bright yellow is right in your face and I'm all for that.

Another thing, with the way most computers are these days, tower case, ATX, all that, most people never see the front of the graphics card anyway! usually you are looking down on the back of the card's PCB which is frickin bare and ugly, andyou don't see the other side where all the good sh*t is cause another card is in the way. Obviously because of how ATX works all the componentry is on that side, but 90-something percent of all graphics cards will be mounted in the first expansion slot and never have anything backing up against them except maybe oversized north bridge coolers, so I reckon ot would be sweet to have componentry on that side, maybe mount the memory chips there and they could have another fan of their own or be cooled by the CPU fan. I suppose that would be rather expensive to manufacture, but just a thought.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 4, 2008)

anyone likes the voltage adjustment in gui idea, palit_guy?

how about a dark blue pcb?


----------



## rangerone766 (Apr 5, 2008)

i've seen the purple pcb's, contrasts with the yellow well and looks good. altho white pcb with gold accents would look pimp.

ANYTHING BUT STANDARD RED OR GREEN so boring of color choices
other shades of green and red are ok


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 5, 2008)

I still think the dark white pcb with charcoal black cooler would look the best.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 5, 2008)

Naaaa Black PCB with Gold cooler


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

i wanna see a clear pcb

but imo black looks the best


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 5, 2008)

Clear would pwn but I dont think thats possible?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Clear would pwn but I dont think thats possible?



it might be...as far as i know its just plastics and and such, why not just make it clear...
although with the amount of circuitry it wouldn't look very clear just kinda floating there on your motherboard...that would be so f'in sweet looking

edit:
or why not use glass or clear acrylics ... just throwing ideas out there


----------



## Polaris573 (Apr 5, 2008)

The color of a circuit board comes from the outer layer which is called a “solder mask.” Without solder mask, PBCs are a dirty-yellow color.  So, unfortunately, I do not think clear PCBs are possible.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 5, 2008)

Just read Post 54 and you'll know that it can't work... If you read threw it then you'd know also..


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

dang...i just got shutdown!
you gotta admit though it would look nice


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

Yup, I already mentioned that quite a while ago. I would like 2 tone PCB colors with a clear transparent plastic cooler, but I dont think it will happen.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yup, I already mentioned that quite a while ago. I would like 2 tone PCB colors with a clear transparent plastic cooler, but I dont think it will happen.



i think i remember some of the 7xxx cards had semi clear coolers on them...not sure though


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 5, 2008)

I dont recall that at all


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I dont recall that at all



never mind it was the was the fan 
http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2006/04/04/7600gt/7600gt_front-b.jpg


----------



## erocker (Apr 5, 2008)

Gold and chrome baby... Gold and chrome!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

erocker said:


> Gold and chrome baby... Gold and chrome!



straight pimpin!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

Thats exactly what I was thinking. Black and blue would be for me tho.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thats exactly what I was thinking. Black and blue would be for me tho.



my favorite colors!
that would be nice to see a dark blue pcb with black or the other way around


----------



## EiAh (Apr 7, 2008)

an extremely bright orange PCB would look nice. (I like bright flashy colors)


----------



## Homeless (Apr 7, 2008)

PCB with UV reflective paint


----------



## alleycat (Apr 7, 2008)

blue uv reactive PCB =P


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2008)

Whats UV reactive? Isnt that where it changes color under different light?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Whats UV reactive? Isnt that where it changes color under different light?



it just means that it glows under uv light


----------



## Kursah (Apr 7, 2008)

I still think it'd be cool to have the UV light on the card itself with UV reactive designs, capacitors and such...but there goes the price! LoL!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I still think it'd be cool to have the UV light on the card itself with UV reactive designs, capacitors and such...but there goes the price! LoL!



that would be cool...they already put led's on cards why not uv


----------



## Exavier (Apr 7, 2008)

I say stick semi-traditional Palit, go go yellow/orange PCB with a partially black cooler or something complimentary that doesn't take away from the uniqueness that Palit already show, I mean, you get so many different retailers for Nvidia, and most tend to stick to the standard green..nothing special..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2008)

Kursah said:


> I still think it'd be cool to have the UV light on the card itself with UV reactive designs, capacitors and such...but there goes the price! LoL!



Darn straight the price but here is something I mentioned a few posts ago.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=727775&postcount=116


JrRacinFan said:


> I have also another idea for LED lighting, even though its not PCB color choice, it would effect it.
> 
> Create on the card what I will call a "LED Light Port", and sell aftermarket prefabricated LED modules to add on to the card or a low wattage very small CCFL. It would be pretty difficult to think of an effective solution tho on how to attach them, though.



Hmmm, yellow/orange with black cooler. That's pretty nice.


----------



## erocker (Apr 7, 2008)

erocker said:


> How about Palit software voltage modification and L.E.D. indicators ala the Asus Maximus!!!



^ That plus a black PCB = FTW!!!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

i wonder how a lime green would look...not like regular green but VERY Bright green almost yellow or somethin...

or maybe a slate gray...


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 7, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> i wonder how a lime green would look...not like regular green but VERY Bright green almost yellow or somethin...
> 
> or maybe a slate gray...



frog green?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> frog green?



yea





like that ^


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

No way. How about something more like a poison dart frog? Palit, so good they're poisonous.
















Just Google. They come in many colors and patterns.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 7, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> No way. How about something more like a poison dart frog? Palit, so good they're poisonous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jesus .. thats crazy ...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah. A good rule to live by when in nature: if it's pretty and/or brightly colored, STAY AWAY.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 7, 2008)

well, this went over 200 posts total.  I'm going to start going back through them and separating out all the unique posts to see whether we've hit 200.

Just a note on what unique is, I had originally intended to accept one post per person.  But I don't think that's going to work as some folks have posted unique ideas across different posts.  Normally I would consider it possible people would do that just to have a better chance of winning.

Just so everyone understands, I'm calling a unique post one that presents a unique idea.  If a person has presented those ideas across multiple posts for no particular reason I will count that as one post.  But if they split posts up because they it would have been too large to post as one idea or if they didn't think of the new idea until after they saw something someone else had posted I'm going to accept that.

What I'm trying to get across is that I'm just going to sort through these and make a judgment call where necessary.  Just to be totally fair, I'm going to have GJSNeptune choose the winner from a blind draw.  I'm opting him out since he just won a card a few days ago.  Sorry bud, don't hate me.

Let me work on this and I'll get back with everyone shortly.  Very busy the next two days so I'm going to try to get this done today.  If not, it will be Wednesday.

In the mean time, feel free to keep posting.  The contest may be over but everyone's feedback is still very important.  Besides, we may not be at 200 unique posts just yet.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

I would just like to say think you PALiT_GUY for taking the time to run this here at my favorite site techpowerup. I think we are on the same page about this place after talking the other day.



of course I'm not(should not be) in this list of unique post, if GJSNeptune pulls my name more on to the next guy.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

I didn't even know about the contest (you linked from the Newegg thread), but I'm totally up for choosing!

<grins evilly>


(My card comes today!)


----------



## Kursah (Apr 7, 2008)

That's awesome Palit_Guy! I look forward to seeing someone on TPU win!

I'm content with my 9600GT Sonic that I paid for (GJS, did you get your yet? Mine works great...get Rivatuner 2.08 and set your fan to 50-55%, still silent and a bit more effective on cooling  )


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks palit_guy


----------



## Exavier (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah, thanks a lot for setting this up, it's nice to see that a company cares enough to come to the (only ) community


----------



## alleycat (Apr 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Whats UV reactive? Isnt that where it changes color under different light?



ya basicly if you have UV lights the colour will glow and in some cases change colours


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 7, 2008)

Well someone remind me how much it sucks to have to go back through all this data next time and put it into a spread sheet.  I'm about an hour in of copying, pasting and format fixing to get through the first two pages.


Ugggh.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

Maybe you shouldn't have neglected the thread so much.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have neglected the thread so much.




When your 9600gt comes in, I want you to OC the heck out of your rig and then put the 3dmark results in a thread. My rig has an 8800gt and the way it creates heat you might actually get more 3dmarks than me. It would be an interesting thread don't you think. 

It would be neat to see if the 9600gt is actually better than the 8800gt in some cases since the two cards are so similar. 

My 8800gt runs so warm it prevents me from OC'ing it far.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 7, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have neglected the thread so much.



That may be.  But you're ugly and at least I can catch up!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

The rest of your system kills mine though.

(These posts are off topic and are only further frustrating Palit_Guy.)


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> That may be.  But you're ugly and at least I can catch up!



I am a muscular version of his avatar pic in real life. No joke


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't knock on Fry! He's handsome if you have one eye.

(Didn't mean for that to rhyme, but Matt Groening should pay me for it.)


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2008)

The VF900 cooler comes with blue heatsinks that are a nice electric blue. If Palit put that on any PCB it would look awesome. 

On a simple black PCB it would be very eye-catching and exotic.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2008)

Also the back of graphics cards get more exposure to the eye in towers with windows like at LAN parties. If the back of the cards, or the fan heatsink shroud had "Red Silky Moire" applied to it...... it would be the flashiest card ever made.

*"Red Silky Moire"* is illusion film: http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=450&

It would replicate the designs of exotic frogs like the cool, lethal one's that GJSNeptune posted above.

There is also:

*Aqua Silky Moire:* http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=452&
*Blue Serpentine:* http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=451&
*Clear Silky Moire:* http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=451&

*Fabrication would be simple since it all comes on a roll. If you want a beautiful card thats the way to do it.*


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

What about something holographic? Holy cow, a holographic poison dart frog? That'd be a winner. Too bad the idea is now disqualified.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> What about something holographic? Holy cow, a holographic poison dart frog? That'd be a winner. Too bad the idea is now disqualified.



That could work: http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=251&

Although it could be integrated into Mylar Mirrored: http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=256&


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

That's gaudy. If I worked for Palit's marketing, I'd start a poison dart frog campaign. Enclosures would bear poison dart frogs with scintillating, vivid colors. It would make all gamers yearn for a windowed side panel. Jeweler case lights softly radiating towards their Palit video cards to illuminate every facet of their intimidating, poisonous frogs.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> That's gaudy.



Its like a kids toy. Thats what holographic things are used for nowadays. 

Although the Mylar mirrored can be applied to designs as the backing to emit light.

The Moire I suggested is UV reactive aswell.



GJSNeptune said:


> That's gaudy. If I worked for Palit's marketing, I'd start a poison dart frog campaign. Enclosures would bear poison dart frogs with scintillating, vivid colors. It would make all gamers yearn for a windowed side panel. Jeweler case lights softly radiating towards their Palit video cards to illuminate every facet of their intimidating, poisonous frogs.




Poisonous frogs are considered cute by the general population though. Alot of gamers are men so they might want something masculine. 
And beautiful at the same time.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

What's more masculine than a pretty little frog that BRINGS DEATH?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> What's more masculine than a pretty little frog that BRINGS DEATH?



Pretty little frog sounds feminine. Women can be lethal too.
Current Palit logos show a masculine looking frog with almost a since of nobility which is very masculine. A frog on "Steroids" that induces the highest frags per minute lol.

PS My girlfriend loves futurama and builds computers with me. lol


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 7, 2008)

I like the poison theme. Darts are cool too.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2008)

They dont shoot darts  there tongues have poison at the tip of them.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> I like the poison theme. Darts are cool too.




I agree. Sadly when a company changes their logo there is a bunch of red tape for copyrighting it in all the countries you sell to.

But a "Poison Dart Frog" line is a great idea because it could be like a "palit highend" branding like the "sonic editions".

If they run with that idea, I wonder if they will put your username in the press release. As designed by "GJSNeptune".


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 7, 2008)

you could keep the green PCB and overlay the top with this!!!!....lol


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> you could keep the green PCB and overlay the top with this!!!!....lol



LOL is that a frog?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 7, 2008)

no but they can shop one in the center if they would like...lol

I think a frog in a suit would be slick!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> no but they can shop one in the center if they would like...lol
> 
> I think a frog in a suit would be slick!



More attractive too. lol


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2008)

If they did something like that I would buy it LOL


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 7, 2008)

*frog in a suit*






edit: PS LMAO@shadowfold!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2008)

^ That is GENIUS.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 7, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> ^ That is GENIUS.


+1

ill cosign that ...


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 7, 2008)

There you go Sneeky, have a nice full design on the card. Something that makes the Frog stick out! the Bill would look cool!


----------



## zatblast (Apr 8, 2008)

use the poisonous frog genus name as a new branding for the cards... Now introducing the Palit Dendrobates series featuring *acctual card name here* blah blah blah... xD


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 8, 2008)

What about Poison Dart Frogs with 1000$ bills... IN SUITS.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 8, 2008)

zatblast said:


> use the poisonous frog genus name as a new branding for the cards... Now introducing the Palit Dendrobates series featuring *acctual card name here* blah blah blah... xD



Half the people wouldn't be able to say it right.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 8, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> What about Poison Dart Frogs with 1000$ bills... IN SUITS.



that would nice be to see!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't suppose any of you guys are Maya gurus are you?  I just happen to have the source files for Frobot if anyone is interested in playing around.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

I play around with Maya a little bit. I am just starting to get back into modelling to tell you the truth. I am mostly a photoshopper though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 8, 2008)

I know solaris17 works with Maya. I've downloaded it to try it out, but haven't installed it or anything else... Solaris made a Rendering Club....


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 8, 2008)

Palit_Guy, still sifting through the thread? You should probably ask a mod to close it temporarily.


----------



## erocker (Apr 8, 2008)

Palit_Guy assured me to keep the comments coming!  Thanks.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe etch Palit_Guy's face in the PCB?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2008)

That would actually be pretty cool to see. I wonder how many they would sell then? You ever here the saying "What am I going to buy it with? My good looks?!". I think it would apply in that situation.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 9, 2008)

Is Palit pronounced like _pallet_? What would be tougher, a frog or a forklift? 


(I kid, I kid)


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Since I'm such a beautiful man, I think my face would sell many cards!  Especially for the ladies!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2008)

LMAO@ erocker

I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## erocker (Apr 9, 2008)

Or what I have in the attatchment, since it kind of goes with my avatar. 
It may be a hit with "particular" men as well.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 9, 2008)

Yep and you could bust out a German music video to support the new looks of the Palit card!


----------



## zatblast (Apr 9, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Half the people wouldn't be able to say it right.



part of the fun  pronounciation charts anyways.. no one really cares about the name, just the specs


----------



## NerdCoreRocks (Apr 10, 2008)

* Is there enough interest in this i.e. will people buy them?

I for one would be more apt to buy a card that fit the color of my internal "theme" if the price was still competitive with other cards.  


    * If we make a blue or yellow or whatever PCB are there other products that could be used to continue the theme throughout the case?
This is a little vague.  I guess there are other products which could have various colors to help the inside of your PC fit a color scheme.  Practically anything can be colored different, right?

    * What other color(s) should be offered?
I right now would like a blue or orange PCB.

I wonder if I missed the 200 post deadline or if many of the current posts don't qualify as complete answers...hmm.  oh well.


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> Since I'm such a beautiful man, I think my face would sell many cards!  Especially for the ladies!



Thats not what I have heard!


----------



## erocker (Apr 10, 2008)

Pucker up ladies!!! Sexy man comin' through!   Put that on your video card Palit!  Mwahaha!


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 10, 2008)

wow man! you do look like your 20ish! I'll let all the ladies down here know there is a devilish looking man in the cheese state!


----------



## D4S4 (Apr 10, 2008)

I'd like to see black anodized aluminum heatsinks, VERY LARGE ones, covering most of the card


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 10, 2008)

erocker said:


> Pucker up ladies!!! Sexy man comin' through!   Put that on your video card Palit!  Mwahaha!



You look like you could do with a stint in the British Army!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Pucker up ladies!!! Sexy man comin' through!   Put that on your video card Palit!  Mwahaha!



dude you look familiar...do i know you or somethin


----------



## erocker (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm an artist, it's possible you saw some of my work somewhere with my mug by it.  Though, I think I only have one piece that was ever "published".


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm an artist, it's possible you saw some of my work somewhere with my mug by it.  Though, I think I only have one piece that was ever "published".



hey im an artist as well...congrats on the publication, i got published to 
oh well i guess i dont know you....

anyway if Palit needs a graphic designer im for higher!!!...hint hint


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 11, 2008)

I wish I wasn't a noob back in October when I went up to Wis. for a visit. I'd love to get together with ya Erocker, and have a beer and some wings! I think what Palit should do, is make a few different colors, but build a program that makes it to where they go to their site, and just put their own different colors together. Build a Palette of what colors to choose from, and if they can wait an extra week or so. BOOM! you have a P.I.M.P.ing one like me!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I wish I wasn't a noob back in October when I went up to Wis. for a visit. I'd love to get together with ya Erocker, and have a beer and some wings! I think what Palit should do, is make a few different colors, but build a program that makes it to where they go to their site, and just put their own different colors together. Build a Palette of what colors to choose from, and if they can wait an extra week or so. BOOM! you have a P.I.M.P.ing one like me!



wow thats nice!
and thats a great idea! ^


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

From what I can see the purple PCB = Win!  Couple that with a Palit motherboard with a Purple PCB =  Win/Win!!  Perhaps everything at Palit should be purple as it's comany's colors.  It would make the brand much more recognizable.  And for the folks who aren't into color, black is popular.  From cars, to computer cases, to DVD players black is a standard most poeple like.  I think just offering the two colors exclusively would be popular with the people and give Palit a distinguishing trait while keeping it easier and possibly more cost effective for manufacturing.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> From what I can see the purple PCB = Win!  Couple that with a Palit motherboard with a Purple PCB =  Win/Win!!  Perhaps everything at Palit should be purple as it's comany's colors.  It would make the brand much more recognizable.  And for the folks who aren't into color, black is popular.  From cars, to computer cases, to DVD players black is a standard most poeple like.  I think just offering the two colors exclusively would be popular with the people and give Palit a distinguishing trait while keeping it easier and possibly more cost effective for manufacturing.



+1 for that
black and purple mobo with one of those would look so nice!
black and purple are really aesthetically pleasing to me for some reason


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 13, 2008)

lol erocker that pic is intense, I feel like you're looking into my soul, makes me want to go cower in the corner...


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah, sorry it's a wierd picture.  I can't stand pictures of myself.  So, did I win me a Palit video card yet?!

* I was puckering up for the ladies!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah, sorry it's a wierd picture.  I can't stand pictures of myself.  So, did I win me a Palit video card yet?!



did palit_guy ever say what kinda card it would be?
and stay back erocker i need the new card not you!


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yeah, sorry it's a wierd picture.  I can't stand pictures of myself.  So, did I win me a Palit video card yet?!



haha no, it's just that smiling helps haha, you look like a pretty cool guy


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

Erocker lol.. You just need a girl like what Nflesher has and it will all be good! But, like I've said in the past man, I'd love to have a beer and wings with ya! make the place rockin'!


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2008)

For beer and wings, I'm always open for business!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 13, 2008)

This is not general nonsense.  This thread serves a specific stated purpose.  Please make posts which can be clearly associated with the title of the thread.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

All right, sorry for getting this off track.. Erocker, you say that if a company goes with two different colors, like a few do, then The popular colors that we would have in this thread is White and Black? Wait.. DaMulta showed in the other thread that the Palit 9800gtx is sporting black on black! Thats one nice looking card! not as good as my Purple card, but still pretty nice.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> All right, sorry for getting this off track.. Erocker, you say that if a company goes with two different colors, like a few do, then The popular colors that we would have in this thread is White and Black? Wait.. DaMulta showed in the other thread that the Palit 9800gtx is sporting black on black! Thats one nice looking card! not as good as my Purple card, but still pretty nice.



black on black is good but i like the purple and silver...but i was wondering how it would look with purple pcb and black heatsink and purple fan?

that might look pretty good wut do you think?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

If, I could get one then I'd love to try it out!? I have a Zalman v900 that is waiting for me... but I'm going to be putting a water loop on it soon so I don't know if I want to swap it out...


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> If, I could get one then I'd love to try it out!? I have a Zalman v900 that is waiting for me... but I'm going to be putting a water loop on it soon so I don't know if I want to swap it out...



oohh i see...well at any rate your card has got to be one of the nicest ones ive seen


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 13, 2008)

well, since it will be in my case.. I'll put it on later tonight. Purple with blue led.. I think the Zalman needs a place for a min! 

Purple is a stand out color in which a lot of people go with. Both guys and girls... 
Silver is a color that a few people with mobo's and GPU's have thought of. 
Black is a nice "color" that is universal and can be used any place.
White is also something that can hit up everyone's "wow" factor.

Then you got factors of people saying "UV" reactive paint. I was one that said it myself... But then we can go into other ways of coloring the PCB. You can look at how the people are painting their cars now. I'm a huge nut on cars for being in a car club for the 3 of the 4 years I was in High School and a year afterward... You have metal flaking, a long with Chameleon coloring. That right there would make it sweet! look one way and its purple, then the other way its blue.. 
When we go into that sort of thing, we are going also looking at being a higher price in the color scheme of things... If that was a factor then we could have the company make it a e mail to order thing.


----------



## zatblast (Apr 19, 2008)

Not to be an ignorant fool or anything, but who was the lucky one that got the card? or still not to that point yet? lol... just curious..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2008)

Still has not been announced yet zat, AFAIK.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 19, 2008)

No one's been selected yet. Palit_Guy's been busy with Age of Conan.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

GJS, when will your Palit card come in?! I'm waiting for your signature to update!!!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 19, 2008)

purple with white racing stripes?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> purple with white racing stripes?



LOL ... All white with silver flake, black polka dots, and purple UV coating! 

Now that I think about it that would look pretty damn cool, except for the black polka dots thing.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 19, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> GJS, when will your Palit card come in?! I'm waiting for your signature to update!!!



Hopefully soon. Palit_Guy sent in for a Sonic to be sent to me, but I was sent the regular 9600GT.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

I hope it comes soon for you to man! Jr, that card would look sweet! Just have to add a uv tube for the person that buys it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2008)

GJSNeptune said:


> Hopefully soon. Palit_Guy sent in for a Sonic to be sent to me, but I was sent the regular 9600GT.



Whats difference between a Sonic and a Vanilla?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 19, 2008)

The sonic is the "oc" version of the card. The core clock on that is set at 700.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 19, 2008)

Anyone have a bios dump of it to see what makes it to where the core can be set to that speed?


----------



## kureng (Apr 19, 2008)

for ATI cards, Red should it be.. Black is also nice, it neutral color for all I think


----------



## Villbacher (Apr 19, 2008)

For ATI, I'd like to see a white pcb and cooler, and they both would have red highlights. For Nvidia, the pcb could be black or white, but the cooler on those should absolutely be black and again it should also have some highlights in green or white.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 19, 2008)

The Sonic has an enclosure with an exhaust vent. I'm hoping it'll exhaust enough hot air so I can stop using my slot cooler. It's loud.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry I've been AFK for a few days.  I've just been wicked busy.  I'm taking the rest of the day off to catch up on Torchwood and build me a new work PC.  I'll get this wrapped up in the next couple days and we'll get a winner picked.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, good luck on the work pc and have a day off and relax! I bet the wife and kid(s) is wanting the same for ya! aslo. yhpm


----------



## KainXS (Apr 25, 2008)

It might be cool if palit could get the PALIT printed on the bottom of the card in UV


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2008)

where did you go Palit?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 27, 2008)

They got fired.

Just kidding.... they are taking a much needed vacation.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 27, 2008)

I would have to say black myself too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2008)

I Don't know what to think about the Palit 8800gt Sonic 1gb... its yellow on the top and purple on the pcb.. I mean, I want another Purple PCB card, but I would need to buy an aftermarket fan just for it!


----------



## candle_86 (Apr 27, 2008)

light brown for me, just like the PCB's of old, i love the color on old circuit boards of the early 80's


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> where did you go Palit?



This has been the week from hell.

My computer has been in a sad state for some time but the final straw has been broken.  I took out one of the cards and so was only running two monitors.  For some reason, Skype will NOT come back on to a working monitor.  I tjust goes flying off the side of the screen to the monitor that used to be there.  Makes talking to China very difficult since I can only answer calls rather than making them.

While rebuilding my PC I dropped a screw driver on the mobo.  It was beautiful.  Deadly, but beautiful.  The smell is just now no longer noticable.  If you've ever fried a component you know the smell I'm talking about.

Work in an emergency trip to California to meet with Newegg and some other customers and this has just been a mess all around.  The meeting was terrible- sort of.  Sales are great which is always a good thing but I found out something about the video card industry I find very distressing.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry for all the troubles. 
The good thing about a dead comp is building a new one

Anything you can share about the state of video cards in the future?
(im developing a new case design and if Video Cards are gonna be obsolete I kind of would like to know)


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> This has been the week from hell.
> 
> My computer has been in a sad state for some time but the final straw has been broken.  I took out one of the cards and so was only running two monitors.  For some reason, Skype will NOT come back on to a working monitor.  I tjust goes flying off the side of the screen to the monitor that used to be there.  Makes talking to China very difficult since I can only answer calls rather than making them.
> 
> ...



Bad week indeed.  Hope some good karma floats back your way man.  Distressing news about the video card industry?  My imagination is going bonkers, wondering what that would be..


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not going to name any names which is not like me.  If someone slaps me in the face I don't have any trouble slapping them back.  But in the corporate world, that is frowned on.

While I was in California I found out that other card manufacturers are padding the reviews that consumers can enter.  In most cases they are buying one of our cards, leaving a crappy review and then returning the card.  This is happening at more than one e-tailer.

My first reaction was to fight fire with fire but after thinking about that for 5 minutes it becomes obviously stupid.  Besides, that's not the kind of guy I want to be.  Not only that but my boss said I wasn't allowed to do anything crappy like that.

Nonetheless, we have to do something.  I just can't figure out what that something is.

The whole thing is just frustrating.  Why would another company spend time trying to make us look bad?  I am so busy trying to keep up with these and other forums, LAN parties, actually playing games, dealing with email and trying to find a few minutes to have an actual life outside of my computer I don't see where they find the time to do this.

GAHHHH!


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

Send it over to your "legal department".  This kind of practice doesn't sound very legal to me.  No offence to you Palit_Guy, but as someone who has worked in marketing myself... Don't underestimate what some of these hacks will do.  They are ruthless, spineless, cowards who don't know how to sell thier own product, so they need to bash thier competitors instead.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I'm not going to name any names which is not like me.  If someone slaps me in the face I don't have any trouble slapping them back.  But in the corporate world, that is frowned on.
> 
> While I was in California I found out that other card manufacturers are padding the reviews that consumers can enter.  In most cases they are buying one of our cards, leaving a crappy review and then returning the card.  This is happening at more than one e-tailer.
> 
> ...



Marketing! the new evil force...

I have been whining for quite a while how reviews are to be taken with a grain of salt (as well as Judges of modding contests)

When there is $$ to gain people will find a way to Lie/mislead/cheat.

The best way to fight back is the "High Road", Pick trustworthy allies.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2008)

I'll go and do whatever it takes man! I love palit cards and I can't wait to go sli with these babies! Everyone is trying to change me, but hell no! I'll be a palit person for a LONG time!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, I'm finally ready for this.  It took me a few minutes to figure out how to have the forum itself choose a random number but I think I have it.

GJSNeptune- please post a three digit number between 1 and 999.

I also need three people to choose a number between 0 and 9.  Just three, we don't need to turn this into the never ending thread of random numbers.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2008)

2 (added these words one character posts aren't allowed)


----------



## Kursah (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll help...

6

:toast;


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

7 there ya go


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 29, 2008)

739


----------



## zatblast (Apr 29, 2008)

never ending thread of numbers forty-two w00t um ok sorry...


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 29, 2008)

739 / 267 = 2.76

Drop the decimal place and that makes post #276 the winner.  That is just freakish because GJSNeptune made that post.

I give up.

www.random.org

I asked for one random number between 1 and 250 and it chose 124.  That post is by MKmods who I've been talking to about working with us on some other stuff so I'm disqualifying him because I don't think that's fair.

This is ridiculous.

Does anyone have any ideas on how to get a random number and make sure it's fair or should we just ask w1zzard to pick?


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 29, 2008)

I think it's a sign that I'm a Palit post whore. 

(But that's hilarious.)


I used this site with 1 random code. How about a new code? 477.
http://www.uoregon.edu/~registrar/random.php


----------



## Grings (Apr 29, 2008)

your age x7 -3
(i dont know palitguys age btw)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 29, 2008)

try again


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 29, 2008)

Grings said:


> your age x7 -3
> (i dont know palitguys age btw)



Ok, I'll buy that.  Fawlty Towers happens to be one of my all time favorite comedies as well.  Thanks for reminding me of that.  Time to hit the newsgroups.

I'm 39 so that makes 270.

270 belongs to ShadowFold and his spot on post about using Poison Dart Frogs with $1,000 bills.

wewt for poison dart frogs!

ShadowFold, please PM with your shipping address.  Here's a link to the prize: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814261012


----------



## Grings (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey it worked!, congrats shadowfold!


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats, ShadowFold!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2008)

Congrats Shadowfold! I remember when you just got here asking for build advice.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

woot i bet he will be happy!
Congrats to Shadowfold!


----------



## zatblast (Apr 29, 2008)

*cough* palit guy throw a real poisous dart frog in with that card   ok dont that would be cruel

have fun with the new card shadowfold


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 29, 2008)

congrats braw


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2008)

I wonder how much this would throw his original plans of going crossfire with his HD3850.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 29, 2008)

If he wants to wait on his prize until we have stock on ATI products again I'm willing to do that.  I expect that to be a little later in May.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2008)

I didn't know Palit sold ATi products. Very interesting. Which models do they have out currently? Any variations of the HD2k series?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 29, 2008)

That one card will smoke his Cf setup.

Now back to work, god I hate 15 hour work days......


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 29, 2008)

*pcb appearance*

I know I missed the contest but just wanted to throw my thoughts out there anyways.

different color options for pcb's would be great.  pc building and modding is growing in popularity every day.  More options allow for more creativity.  
it would be great to see each card in a few different colors,  I can see this being difficult for distribution and sales though. 
Another thing to consider would be graphics.  Imagine what it could look like with a graphic worked into the appearance of the component layout.

I'd like to see a copper pcb

For a new appearance, I would like to see a polished copper finish with purple and red flames on the pcb ... deep blue uv traces and a copper waterblock


sweetness


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I didn't know Palit sold ATi products. Very interesting. Which models do they have out currently? Any variations of the HD2k series?



Right now it's pretty much just 2400 and 2600 stuff but not much of that.  We had a couple logistic issues to work out with them and everything seems to be great now.  So it's just a manufacturing pipeline thing at this point.

You should see some Palit AMD-based stuff shortly.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 29, 2008)

Excellent!



I'm really interested in black PCBs tbh. If only PALIT made (black) motherboards...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks to Palit_Guy for such a fun contest and congrats to Shadowfold!

This was a very fun/constructive thread to watch.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2008)

Grings said:


> your age x7 -3
> (i dont know palitguys age btw)



You know what's kinda funny. If he only did a 7x he would have gotten post 273, which was his own!


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 29, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really interested in black PCBs tbh. If only PALIT made (black) motherboards...



I'm getting some push back from the factory on making black PCBs.  Apparently, when they repair things, it's very difficult to see the traces when the PCB is black.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 29, 2008)

Skitzo said:


> I know I missed the contest but just wanted to throw my thoughts out there anyways.
> 
> different color options for pcb's would be great.  pc building and modding is growing in popularity every day.  More options allow for more creativity.
> it would be great to see each card in a few different colors,  I can see this being difficult for distribution and sales though.
> ...



I've been trying to get a factory built liquid cooling solution going for years.  The problem is twofold.  How do you make something that can be tied into other stuff i.e. CPU cooler or a second card and how do you make it not suck.

My idea is to make the thing completely self contained and maintenance free.  Not everyone is a really savvy user and while adding some water once a year shouldn't be a big deal, it actually is.

It seems like everyone uses just a little bit different stuff so making things compatible with 3rd party components is a little tricky.

So right now I'm only working with DangerDen.  The idea is to use only their stock components so nothing is really proprietary.  It will be a completely self contained unit.  When we get all the kinks worked out we're thinking of offering it for sale through www.teampalit.com.  Those guys will handle the assembly and I don't think there will be a huge demand for this type of thing anyway.  But at least we will have some kind of option as a special limited edition kind of thing.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 29, 2008)

Going with DD is a smart move. Very classy people over there.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree.  I know all of them and there isn't a better group of people to work with nor anyone that know more about water cooling.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 29, 2008)

eww shadow you so lucky those are great cards...

Sorry to hear about your week MR. PALiT_Guy :0 hopefully you had a good flight though 

as for poison dart frogs - Mr. Frobot could use some of those colors/patterns - lol - 

my Idea for a color is tye dye -groovy man


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Apr 29, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I've been trying to get a factory built liquid cooling solution going for years.  The problem is twofold.  How do you make something that can be tied into other stuff i.e. CPU cooler or a second card and how do you make it not suck.
> 
> My idea is to make the thing completely self contained and maintenance free.  Not everyone is a really savvy user and while adding some water once a year shouldn't be a big deal, it actually is.
> 
> ...



How about a DICE pot for us CRAZY people


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 29, 2008)

Tye dye would only be cool if it were UV-reactive.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 29, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> I'm getting some push back from the factory on making black PCBs.  Apparently, when they repair things, it's very difficult to see the traces when the PCB is black.



>.<

I guess that would be a problem, same really as black PCBs look the mut's nuts.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 30, 2008)

Tick Tock

I sent him a PM and still haven't heard anything.  I'd hate to have to pick another winner.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

what happened...ahh i missed something..dam it


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 30, 2008)

Im here  Thanks alot man! Been playin GTA4 sorry


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2008)

PCB color doesn't matter to me. I am using a green video card with a black pcb in a white case. My case is opaque, even if it wasn't I wouldn't care. However, black PCBs usually mean quality parts, or is that just a rumor?...


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 30, 2008)

hat said:


> PCB color doesn't matter to me. I am using a green video card with a black pcb in a white case. My case is opaque, even if it wasn't I wouldn't care. However, black PCBs usually mean quality parts, or is that just a rumor?...



That's just a rumor although I've never heard of it.

Coloring a PCB is just putting dye in during the fabrication process and has nothing to do with quality.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 30, 2008)

Props on the avatar. 

A poison dart frog would be way cooler though. Wearing sunglasses.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 30, 2008)

If anyone can find me a poison dart frog with a $1,000 bill I'd make that my permanent avatar.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## aspire (Apr 30, 2008)

+1 for black pcb's

I have a feeling that the whole sleek stylish computer is more on the rise.

Heck look at a lot of the new cases.

Plus if you do black pcb's I might just buy one...


----------



## Kursah (Apr 30, 2008)

I still think the full PCB covered shrowd is going to be the future, if designed right, cooling dynamics will be very good, and low compramise for more masking the PCB instead of dying it...sure black, white, purple, orange and even blue PCB would be cool and interesting to say the least.

I wish I was more capable with graphics programs, but think 9800GX2 applied to more cards pretty much, but with better designs, airflow dynamics, ventilation and such. I've yet to remove the shrowd on my 9600GT Sonic to see if there'd be any difference in cooling since the cooler is doing such a great job at keeping it cool as-is. Plus I really don't mind it...it's more like installing a "graphics module" instead of a graphics card lol! That's just my 2cents tho!


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 30, 2008)

*shroud*

I was thinking it would be fairly easy to cover a gpu block with a little shroud.  Purely for asthetics.


----------



## Palit_Guy (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice try Damulta.  That's a paper hat, not a $1,000 bill.


Next time you're down this way I'll trade you the Sunday times for a $100 bill.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 30, 2008)

A paper hat Sunday times?



I'm still totally sold on the white PCB. You just don't see that, and I know I would pay extra for it.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 30, 2008)

Anybody suggest matte Olive Drab yet?


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2008)

Crazy idea:  Dark green PCB, with a simulated wood-grained fan protector!  Everyone's going green nowdays!  Perfect!  Heck, go a step further and make the fan protector out of bamboo or something! Some manufacturer is doing it with laptops.  Wood is good!


----------



## Saakki (Apr 30, 2008)

Bright orange / yellowish neongreen and black/white contrast combinations would be nice  i was thinking like Black PCB and slots white, and neongreenish PCB + orange slots for mobo 

and for erocker, big up for bringin wood up! i especially also like wooden structures and stuff..


----------



## hat (Apr 30, 2008)

huh hu uh huh huhuh... wood... up...


----------



## Saakki (Apr 30, 2008)

sure it doesnt have to be real wood ..hard material to work on maybe when coming to electronics..cases have been done but maybe pain imitating wood would be killa


----------



## PuMA (Apr 30, 2008)

i actually ended up with this mobo (p5n32-e sli) because i like the color


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 30, 2008)

erocker said:


> Crazy idea:  Dark green PCB, with a simulated wood-grained fan protector!  Everyone's going green nowdays!  Perfect!  Heck, go a step further and make the fan protector out of bamboo or something! Some manufacturer is doing it with laptops.  Wood is good!



good idea but with with all the exploding batterers these days wood might just be fuel to the fire..


----------



## Skitzo (Apr 30, 2008)

*...*

how much work do you think it would be to add a shroud with some led lighting underneith for effect.  It could look and be as big or small as one wanted and could maybe clip to the barbs (depending on weight).  I'm thinking a scrolling lazer bar or similar passing back and forth over the wate block.  man another mod idea...


----------



## zatblast (May 1, 2008)

what about some random little power connectors right on the card ((dunno if cards currently use all power we try throwing at them however i have to assume they dont)) and so like a few small leds that we could put on them by our choice, with a white pcb  so that we might be able to customize it to the given case, by the led lighting lol...


just another thought, feel free to ignore it


----------



## mrsemi (May 6, 2008)

Even though the black PCB is definitely something I drooled over before I bought my 8800Ultra, realistically the only time I see it is when something goes wrong with the computer.

Even still, so far I've liked the black, silver, and white pcb pictures the most and I think for a select few, offering a customizable pcb and heatsink color options for an additional fee may get more marketshare.


----------



## cdawall (May 6, 2008)

i like mix and match like my cards are red and my mobo is black and they look cool together of course my damn gemini II makes it impossible to see most of the mobo


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Crazy idea:  Dark green PCB, with a simulated wood-grained fan protector!  Everyone's going green nowdays!  Perfect!  Heck, go a step further and make the fan protector out of bamboo or something! Some manufacturer is doing it with laptops.  Wood is good!



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:FamilyTruckster.jpg

that was what came to mind as you were describing the green with wood grain...sorry!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (May 6, 2008)

zatblast said:


> what about some random little power connectors right on the card ((dunno if cards currently use all power we try throwing at them however i have to assume they dont)) and so like a few small leds that we could put on them by our choice, with a white pcb  so that we might be able to customize it to the given case, by the led lighting lol...
> 
> 
> just another thought, feel free to ignore it



That sounds like offering to have a card with a sticker book. 
But don't get me wrong, some people go crazy for LEDs. Look at Crucial tracers.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2008)

Palit_Guy said:


> If anyone can find me a poison dart frog with a $1,000 bill I'd make that my permanent avatar.



damn close.....lol


----------

